# Miui?



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

How come I can't find the new miui either here our on xda.. But admer has it on twitter.. Just wondering if my app is not showing all threads or if there just not being posted yet.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

You have to get it through ROM manager now. There's a sticky here that shows how to set it up to work and download it and such.


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok. Thanks man..


----------



## neh4pres (Jul 22, 2011)

Where should I get info now to see what fascinate specific things get fixed.. or has that come to a halt until gb source drops?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

There's a thread in the mesmerize and fascinate section that you can look through. I don't run MIUI so where the changelog is I'm not sure but I'd say the ones in the thread do.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

All changelog info is posted on www.miui.us. You can download the latest rom there also.


----------

